# C-Record Gios Torino; sorry about the dust!



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

This is all original as far as I can tell. It came from an estate sale several years ago. Its to small for me but I keep it hanging around just to look at.
I did have to put new black tape around the stem end of the bar tape as the original was just tooo brittle.


----------



## sloar (Jan 10, 2013)

what size is it? any chance on selling?


----------



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

*Gois Torino Size*



sloar said:


> what size is it? any chance on selling?



I'm not home now but I'll check on the size and get back to you.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

*Gios size c to t 53*



sloar said:


> what size is it? any chance on selling?




Center of BB to top of seat post is 53 cm.
I will be happy to post more pictures if you would like.


----------



## sloar (Jan 11, 2013)

Little small, I have a 53cm torpado that I'm trying to get rid of. My ciocc is a 55 and my colnago super is a 56cm. More my size range. I've been wanting a gios Torino . Thanks


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

*Small for me too.*



sloar said:


> Little small, I have a 53cm torpado that I'm trying to get rid of. My ciocc is a 55 and my colnago super is a 56cm. More my size range. I've been wanting a gios Torino . Thanks




Yeah, I ride a 59/60 but couldn't resist this bike. I thought at one point about replacing the Super Record components on the Guerc' with these, but I think it's better to keep everything original on both.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 11, 2013)

Italian road bicycles are amazing. Their attention to detail is an art form. I have a Pinarello track bike the same color that needs to be repainted. I am at a loss to find the correct red-orange paint. It looks like they used a white base coat and painted the red-orange over it to get that great depth of color. Any suggestions?


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

*Paint color*



bikecrazy said:


> Italian road bicycles are amazing. Their attention to detail is an art form. I have a Pinarello track bike the same color that needs to be repainted. I am at a loss to find the correct red-orange paint. It looks like they used a white base coat and painted the red-orange over it to get that great depth of color. Any suggestions?




When it comes to the details of a refurb or restoration I'm at a loss.
I have had a couple of bikes built and rebuilt but never so involved as repainting.


----------



## sloar (Jan 11, 2013)

I've restored and repainted all 4 of my Italian road bikes. But I am not that picky to find the exact color, I just get as close as I can.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 11, 2013)

The best match I have found to date is Porsche "Guards Red"
I have heard that Ferarri red is used by Italian bike builders, but the white base coat that is under the color coat has me scratching my head.


----------



## paedalas (Nov 21, 2013)

*Who deleted the posts on this thread?*

It seems that my discussion with the gent who was concerned about the asthetics of the drop bars on this bike has been deleted. 
Can anyone tell me why/how this was accomplished?


----------

